
Staying Away from Sex and Masturbation Helped Me Become a Millionaire - ketanmaheshwari
https://www.vice.com/en_in/article/n7w47q/no-sex-masturbation-success-millionaire
======
pinewurst
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Contest](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Contest)

------
valuearb
I love yoga, despite the weirdness and science skepticism that pervades it. It
truly is a liberating and empowering experience, but so is every other good
workout. And none of them claim to cure diseases.

~~~
alexbanks
[https://www.deccanherald.com/content/238699/yoga-can-cure-
ev...](https://www.deccanherald.com/content/238699/yoga-can-cure-every-
disease.html)

Just pointing out that some of them claim they can cure diseases.

~~~
valuearb
That’s true. Yoga is most famous for it but as you pointed out not the only
one.

------
perfmode
for those curious about the source:

this adherence to sexual continence is known as brahmacharya and is one of the
five yamas in traditional yogic philosophy.

